# 239 price?



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

:smt076I tried searching for price info on the site here, but I couldn't come up with anything. What prices have you folks paid for a 239 in 9mm? I can't come up with much at work - blocking websites!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

twodogs said:


> :smt076I tried searching for price info on the site here, but I couldn't come up with anything.


Try gunbroker.com for an idea of pricing.:smt023


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

at work - most sites are blocked... :smt022


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

twodogs said:


> at work - most sites are blocked... :smt022


Then wait until you get home...:numbchuck::smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Then wait until you get home...:numbchuck::smt033
> 
> -Jeff-


Wow! Thanks for the help.

Is it too much to ask people what they paid for a gun?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

twodogs said:


> Wow! Thanks for the help.
> 
> Is it too much to ask people what they paid for a gun?


Wow! Take a joke.

Rough morning at work today? :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry - guess I haven't been on here long enough to know everyone's sense of humor.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I just paid $789 for a P239 9MM SAS with nite sights at Ft Thompson Sports in Litt Rock Arkansas.

Hope this helps!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*I guess me too*



twodogs said:


> Sorry - guess I haven't been on here long enough to know everyone's sense of humor.


I posted a price and never got a reply. Evidently the price wasn't that important.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> I posted a price and never got a reply. Evidently the price wasn't that important.


sorry for not getting back to you - i was out of town.

Thanks!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*No problem*



twodogs said:


> sorry for not getting back to you - i was out of town.
> 
> Thanks!


Hope this did give you an idea. I spoke with a dealer the other day and he thought I bought it for a good price.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

It is helpful. From what I have seen, you did buy for a good price. I am looking for a used one to try to save a few dollars. I am also considering a 250.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I looked at the P250, have mixed feelings. Then I read something that someone didn't like about it. I really forgot what is was, cuz I wasn't considering buying that model.

I am really liking the P239. This is my first Sig, I may see another in my future.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

twodogs said:


> :smt076I tried searching for price info on the site here, but I couldn't come up with anything. What prices have you folks paid for a 239 in 9mm? I can't come up with much at work - blocking websites!


I paid $425 for a used but great condition P239 9mm. If you're looking to get a great buy, here's one for sale: http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/350601935/m/2311025341


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> I paid $425 for a used but great condition P239 9mm. If you're looking to get a great buy, here's one for sale: http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/350601935/m/2311025341


thanks for the tip!


----------

